

A Status Report on the P versus NP Question [pdf] - gahahaha
http://ftp.cs.rutgers.edu/pub/allender/advances.in.computing.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=787323>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=698356>

